# Udder Development Question



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I think my 11 month old doe is getting a little udder, but I'm not sure if it gets poochy down there when they gain wait. She's put on a little weight the last few months. Can that be a factor?

The only buck she's been around has been my 3 1/2 month old buckling who was banded about five weeks ago at 9 weeks old. So, anyway, I know he could've done his business, but I was just wondering if it's a possibility it's just fat. I haven't noticed her in heat lately, which she's an easy one to tell, but I have been distracted with puppies and my sister has been doing more of the daily care.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If it's udder development you should be able to feel the mammary glands growing, versus just fat where you'll feel, well..fat lol. Gently massage and feel her udder all over and see what you can find.
Are her teats enlarging at all?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It feels kind of squishy with a little lump of moveable hardness in it. I felt the 3 month old doe's udder and it was pretty flat, maybe a little soft, but no lump. I'm not sure of the teats. They look bigger than a while back, but I haven't been looking lately. It looks plumper from the back than the front. Here's some pics.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

She looks bred to me, between her pooch and her bag development.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Me too


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I say she's preggo, which means the little guy got his job done


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, she wasn't meant to be bred because she's a bit stunted and he was meant to be a whether (which he now is). Lol. It'll be okay though, I think, because he's a Nigerian Dwarf and she's a Boer mix. I won't be sad to see little babies again, though I'll have to sell them. I guess they aren't kidding when they say the little bucklings are born ready. His sister doesn't look bred at all, which would be my only concern since she's so tiny. Also, the little ones mother is kind of a jerk, so we'll see how that goes. I might have to seperate after a while.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's some pics of Korra's goods from today. How far along are they when ff start getting a tiny udder? She would have to be at least two months along, but not much more than two and a half months. This is just curiosity. I'm not stressing, just wondering if I should really be expecting a kid this summer.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

One more pic.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well she definitely looks pregnant, and I say about two months along as you suggested. She should do fine, I have a Lamancha bred that's smaller than her by a nd....


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks. I'll just keep an eye on her. She'd be only my second bred goat and first ff. Hopefully it all goes smooth.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It's been about a month since the first pics, so here's some updated ones. I know she looks pregnant and acts pregnant, but boy, it blows my mind a little that such a little guy can be fertile.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here's little man Obie next to Korra, taken a few days ago.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Just some updated pics. I tried to feel for movement, but it was hard to tell if it was gas or not at this point. Her belly seems to be growing a bit.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Something people miss sometimes. Your bucklings are fertile for 30 days after banding. 

She actually doesn't look bred to me. She looks like she has a meaty udder.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Could be. It just struck me as odd because it was always flush up against her belly before. Could be all the summer grass. Her under belly is really firm and she's been moody. Who knows. Guess I'll find out in a few months.

I have noticed little Obie still loves to hump everything. Lol. Guess that urge doesn't go away with the testicles.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Something just occurred to me when reading the post on boer crosses and heat. Maybe Korra just goes into heat seasonally? That's the main thing that's bugging me. We got her in September as a three month old and she's always been very obvious when in heat. So when I noticed the tiny udder, it dawned on me I hadn't noticed her go into heat for a while. I was bottle feeding nine puppies, so I was pretty much distracted Feb through April, or beginning of May. Could she have just stopped cycling in Feb? She's Boer mixed with who knows what.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She could be a seasonal breeder. I guess time will tell.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Just some updated pics. I should know for sure in the next month or so.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Korra's udder seems to be growing. It's a bit baggier now. I'm 90% sure she did get bred by my little guy. I think there's only one in there. If anyone wants to chime in with updated opinions, I'm happy to hear them.


----------

